# Questions-Zapi SEM-1 Controller Parameters



## robhouston (11 mo ago)

Hello, All:

I've got a Zapi SEM-1 Controller on my Duffy Electric boat, and I'm confused about some of the parameter settings for the controller. I've got the Zapi handheld programming tool, so I can change the parameters as necessary. Duffy Electric has not been helpful in answering these questions, and I haven't been able to find anyone local with an understanding of some of the interactions of the parameters, so I'm hoping someone here can clue me in. I should also mention that the previous owner may have adjusted some of these parameters, so I'm trying to make sure they are optimal for the motor. 

Some additional information - The motor is a 5 hp 48V DC motor with a max current rating of 110A and field current rating of 10A. I believe it's a shunt DC motor (with A1, A2, F1, F2 connections). The power source is a 48V 160Ah NMC battery.

Here are the definitions from the controller manual for the 4 critical parameters for which I have interest:

*Maximum Current* = Maximum Controller Current
*Armature Nominal Current* = Parameter fixes a limit for the armature current above which the field current is at least the nominal value, regardless of accelerator position
*Weak Dropout* = Parameter fixes a limit on the armature current above which field current is increased linearly up to nominal field current (in proportion to the armature current)
*Field Nominal Current* = Parameter fixes the minimum field nominal current when the potentiometer is between 0% and 60% without total conduction of the armature. Adjustment should be made with reference to the data on the motor label (the indication of nominal field current)

So, here are current parameter settings and questions:

*Maximum Current *= 100% (options of 82-100% in increments of 2%)
*Armature Nominal Current* = 54% of Max Current (options of 45-65% in increments of 2 or 3%)
*Weak Dropout* = 62% of Armature Nominal Current (options of 40-80% in increments of 4 or 5%)
*Field Nominal Current* = 10 A (as specified in the motor data; options of 7.5 to 13.1 A in increments of 0.5 or 0.6 A)

So, for me, the Maximum Current and Field Nominal Current parameters seem straightforward, but I'm confused by the Armature Nominal Current and especially the Weak Dropout parameters. Are the current settings for these parameters reasonable? What are the implications for the Weak Dropout parameter?

Thanks very much for any perspectives you can offer!


----------



## robhouston (11 mo ago)

Well, I'm a bit disappointed that no one on this board has commented on this post. I'm particularly looking for advice on the Weak Dropout setting. Anyone?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Paap (5 mo ago)

Hi Rob,
What's the model of your Duffy?
My Duffy Old Bay 21 also has a Zapi Sem1 controller. I'm going to have it serviced/reset this week, I can ask for the codes.
I recently upgraded the batteries to Lithium (4 * Aces AL48V100HFA), works great!

My Duffy Sun Cruiser has another type of controller.

Greetings from Amsterdam!


----------



## robhouston (11 mo ago)

Paap, my Duffy model is a very unusual 2010 M160, which has a strange kind of catamaran hull.

I just upgraded to a 48V 160Ah single piece NMC lithium battery. I had the Delta Q charger reprogrammed with lithium charging profiles, one of which is perfect for my battery. So far, so good, other than I had to add some sandbags as ballast, since the new battery weighed so much less than the old golf cart batteries. The boat sat 6-inches higher in the water, to the point that the prop was barely in the water, so there appeared to be more prop cavitation during operation. Adding about 80kg of sandbags split between both sides brought the boat down into the water slightly, and I think the boat rides just fine now.

Paap, anything you can find out about the settings for the Zap Sem1 controller is very much appreciated!

Thanks,

Rob


----------



## robertkeithsmith2 (3 mo ago)

Mine is reading 48V across A2 F2 and 24V across A1 F1. Just got my motor back from being rebuilt because it was totally fried. I'm wondering whether there is supposed to be this difference. Any thoughts welcome.


----------



## robhouston (11 mo ago)

robertkeithsmith2 said:


> Mine is reading 48V across A2 F2 and 24V across A1 F1. Just got my motor back from being rebuilt because it was totally fried. I'm wondering whether there is supposed to be this difference. Any thoughts welcome.


I'm not sure about those voltages, but more details would be helpful to try to answer your question. Is the motor installed in a Duffy Electric boat? Are you measuring voltage with the motor connected to the controller? If so, which controller and where do you have the throttle set? I assume you have a 48V system? Are you having any problems after the motor rebuild that have led you to measure the voltage? 

Attached is Duffy's motor function test, which may be helpful to you.


----------



## robertkeithsmith2 (3 mo ago)

robhouston said:


> I'm not sure about those voltages, but more details would be helpful to try to answer your question. Is the motor installed in a Duffy Electric boat? Are you measuring voltage with the motor connected to the controller? If so, which controller and where do you have the throttle set? I assume you have a 48V system? Are you having any problems after the motor rebuild that have led you to measure the voltage?
> 
> Attached is Duffy's motor function test, which may be helpful to you.


Hi Rob

Thank you. The engine is not connected with those voltages. It is consistent at all throttle setting.


----------



## robertkeithsmith2 (3 mo ago)

robertkeithsmith2 said:


> Hi Rob
> 
> Thank you. The motor is not connected with those voltages. It is consistent at all throttle setting.


Motor, not engine


----------



## robhouston (11 mo ago)

robertkeithsmith2 said:


> Motor, not engine


It sounds like your problem may be the controller. Do you know what make and model of controller you are using? 

Is this installed on a Duffy electric boat?


----------



## robertkeithsmith2 (3 mo ago)

robhouston said:


> It sounds like your problem may be the controller. Do you know what make and model of controller you are using?
> 
> Is this installed on a Duffy electric boat?











ZAPI SEM1. The red light blink 3 times then repeats. No idea what that means. Tried to contact Duffy regarding controller. Ghosted per usual. Any help appreciated!

min wondering if controller needs to be programmed by Duffy?


----------



## robhouston (11 mo ago)

ZAPI SEM1. The red light blink 3 times then repeats. No idea what that means. Tried to contact Duffy regarding controller. Ghosted per usual. Any help appreciated!

min wondering if controller needs to be programmed by Duffy?
[/QUOTE]

You can search for the Zapi SEM-1 Manual online, and you'll find the diagnostic section on page 27, which includes the following likely problems with 3 flashes of the red LED:

Capacitor Charge - Problem in the power block​VMN Not OK - Problem with Chopper​VField Not OK - Problem with Field Voltage​​If your wiring and connections are okay, as well as your battery voltage, I think these errors suggest that the controller has failed and will need to be replaced. I've seen a couple of places online that will repair the Zapi controllers. It might also be worth contacting the US office of Zapi to see if they offer a repair service.

Good luck, and let us know the outcome!


----------

